# German Girl finds boa in toilet



## crl94 (Mar 31, 2011)

German girl finds boa in toilet

There are a couple more videos underneath the German Boa one ( all snake ones of course)


----------



## sookie (Mar 31, 2011)

Not only do I have to check to whizzer for bombs (lethal weapon) but snakes now as well.It would be like xmas to find sumthing like that,just maybr not in the toilet.Imagine getting bitten on your.......................ooooooowwwwwww.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 31, 2011)

Sad that it died.


----------



## Virides (Mar 31, 2011)

Rat on a stick then drag it out... surely would have worked.. rather than smashing the toilet


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 31, 2011)

Well that's a crappy story


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Apr 4, 2011)

Things like this usually encourage the law makers to think up more restrictions.


----------



## atothej09 (Apr 4, 2011)

So sad for the snake...surely it could have been pulled up out of the toilet???


----------

